# Grooming ...



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi 

I have just been trying a Tangle Teezer to groom Archie with and for me it works really well! They are sold as brilliant de-tanglers for human hair but work perfectly on my tangled 'poo ... does anyone else use them as a grooming aid?

I have also found that Archie is a brilliant sponge in this damp weather  What do you all use to get your 'poo dry? I have been thinking about getting a micro fibre/chamois leather type of cloth - does anyone use this or something similar?

Looking forward to getting some great tips as always from you all 

x


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

What a brilliant description of 'poo hair - they are like sponges 

What I have found works with Bobby is that whenever he gets wet - either from having a bath or just out in the park he gets his jumper put on =

http://www.equafleece.co.uk/store/index.html

It works really well by absorbing any water and also keeping his body temperature up while he dries off.

I wouldn't so without it now to be honest, it has been so useful


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Easi-dri towel to get the worst off ( Chamois type towel). Recently just purchased a dog blaster/dryer - it's fantastic and makes life much easier.
Drying with a normal hairdryer took FOREVER!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

pets at home do an equivalent called aquasorb, only costs about a fiver too, it's very good x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

The Equafleece is amazing. Izzy now has a posh new black one as last year's maroon one is looking a bit sad, but still as effective.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Mrs Hippiechick said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just been trying a Tangle Teezer to groom Archie with and for me it works really well! They are sold as brilliant de-tanglers for human hair but work perfectly on my tangled 'poo ... does anyone else use them as a grooming aid?
> 
> x


Hi Mrs. Hippiechick,

I have a tangle teaser - they're brilliant! Funnily enough I was brushing my hair with one the other day and I wondered if they'd work with a dog. And now I know 

Turi x


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

mum2bobs said:


> What a brilliant description of 'poo hair - they are like sponges
> 
> What I have found works with Bobby is that whenever he gets wet - either from having a bath or just out in the park he gets his jumper put on =
> 
> ...


I hear lots of good things about Equafleece's! I have ordered a brochure so we can work out which one is best for Archie. Thanks for the advice, much appreciated


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Easi-dri towel to get the worst off ( Chamois type towel). Recently just purchased a dog blaster/dryer - it's fantastic and makes life much easier.
> Drying with a normal hairdryer took FOREVER!


I *love* the idea of a dog blaster/dryer ... I am going to look these up on the t'interweb


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> pets at home do an equivalent called aquasorb, only costs about a fiver too, it's very good x


Fabulous - I will dash into our local Pets at Home and buy of these tomorrow ... thanks


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

caradunne said:


> The Equafleece is amazing. Izzy now has a posh new black one as last year's maroon one is looking a bit sad, but still as effective.


I like the look of a green one, or black ... considering how messy Archie gets, black is probably the sensible choice


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Turi said:


> Hi Mrs. Hippiechick,
> 
> I have a tangle teaser - they're brilliant! Funnily enough I was brushing my hair with one the other day and I wondered if they'd work with a dog. And now I know
> 
> Turi x


Thanks  It came to me in a flash of inspiration! I have a lovely pin head brush for him, but he was really not fussed about being brushed with it. However, the Tangle Teezer goes through like a hot knife in butter - so less stress for him and I feel less guilty about grooming him to look fluffy


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I didn't know what a tangel teezer was so just had a look on Amazon.
Betty hates slickers and not keen on the Les pooches brush I've just bought
either - they all seem a bit fierce. Do these things have plastic teeth and therefore are a bit kinder. She particularly hates having her legs and paws groomed.


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

I use a tangle teezer on Benji. It's brilliant (although he has still got a soft puppy coat which hasn't started tangling yet) he's very happy being groomed with it.

Meg x


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I didn't know what a tangel teezer was so just had a look on Amazon.
> Betty hates slickers and not keen on the Les pooches brush I've just bought
> either - they all seem a bit fierce. Do these things have plastic teeth and therefore are a bit kinder. She particularly hates having her legs and paws groomed.


Yes all plastic, I think the one I got from Amazon was around £8 or £9? I bought Archie a fabulous purple glittery one 

He especially hates having his boy bits and tail combed ... still a little unsure with the new brush but a 100% improvement on the old brushes we've used 

If you decide to try a Teezer comb, let me know how you get on?


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

dave the dog said:


> I use a tangle teezer on Benji. It's brilliant (although he has still got a soft puppy coat which hasn't started tangling yet) he's very happy being groomed with it.
> 
> Meg x


Archie's fur is still quite soft but is starting to get a bit knotty in places ... Tangle Teezers are the business aren't they?!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

caradunne said:


> The Equafleece is amazing. Izzy now has a posh new black one as last year's maroon one is looking a bit sad, but still as effective.


What size equafleece did you get for Izzy? I am thinking of getting Betty one but getting her to stand still to be measured (especially as she seems to hate tape measures) is a nightmare!!! I know Izzy is one of the smaller 'poos so would a good place to start on size.


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

We have several tangle tweezers, will have to try it on ollie!, Colin they have them in boots in Wokingham


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Lilies said:


> We have several tangle tweezers, will have to try it on ollie!, Colin they have them in boots in Wokingham


Just spent 60.00 quid on Les pooches brushes - another tenner wont hurt I suppose!!!! Thanks Nikki


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Just spent 60.00 quid on Les pooches brushes - another tenner wont hurt I suppose!!!! Thanks Nikki


Colin, I think you have a Betty-spending problem hee hee!

Turi x


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Just got a lovely pink tangle teezer from boots today. Tried it out this evening and it's brill thanks for the recommendation xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I got a tangle teaser too from Boots. I gave it a whirl last night - Betty
seemd to quite like it but when I used the Les pooches brush afterwards there
were still quite a lot of tangles underneath...Betty is a little older so perhaps
she has less of a puppy coat now. So IMO it's good for a first brush but you
still need something to get to the undercoat or you may end up with matting


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Good to know Colin, thank you

Turi x


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I got a tangle teaser too from Boots. I gave it a whirl last night - Betty
> seemd to quite like it but when I used the Les pooches brush afterwards there
> were still quite a lot of tangles underneath...Betty is a little older so perhaps
> she has less of a puppy coat now. So IMO it's good for a first brush but you
> still need something to get to the undercoat or you may end up with matting


Thank you Colin, this is very interesting and I appreciate your market research  Admittedly, Archie is only a puppy still (5 months next week) so I guess his fur is still quite fluffy and easy to get through 

I am now going to investigate the Les Pooches brush for when he is older 

I've really enjoyed reading all the comments, tips and advice - thank you all, as a first time 'poo owner, it's all very, _very_ helpful


----------

